# Trenbolone ace 100



## Fightingart (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey guys,
I'm trying Tren ACE 100 now for the first time and I want to share my Experience with you guys. I already bought my Tren of an online store. I got it from Europe with Track & Trace I never had that before. So I will inject it tomorrow. And keep you guys updated.


----------



## Rmn1616 (Mar 10, 2018)

Hey bro!
Can you update us about results?


----------



## Corpser1530 (Mar 10, 2018)

Fightingart said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm trying Tren ACE 100 now for the first time and I want to share my Experience with you guys. I already bought my Tren of an online store. I got it from Europe with Track & Trace I never had that before. So I will inject it tomorrow. And keep you guys updated.



Definitley keep us updated. I?m considering a cycle of Test C/Tren A and Halo. Nervous about the night sweats from Tren though, as I already sweat pretty bad when I?m sleeping.


----------



## suraonyx23 (Mar 10, 2018)

Unfortunately he hasn?t updated anything lol so if you need Tren look somewhere else


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 11, 2018)

Rip fightingart he overdosed on tren


----------



## BadGas (Mar 13, 2018)

Why not try one of our "UGL's".. We have some great option here.. but then again.. 3 options I can count on.. is a lot IMO.


----------



## Ronin75 (Apr 22, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Rip fightingart he overdosed on tren



I hope tren cough didn't kill him lol


----------



## Ronin75 (Apr 22, 2018)

suraonyx23 said:


> Unfortunately he hasn?t updated anything lol so if you need Tren look somewhere else



Maybe he is still coughing and cannot use keyboard to update us


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 28, 2018)

What a shit post !!! I hope his tren is bunk or gives him moob?s.


----------



## Beatguts (May 11, 2018)

Corpser1530 said:


> Definitley keep us updated. I?m considering a cycle of Test C/Tren A and Halo. Nervous about the night sweats from Tren though, as I already sweat pretty bad when I?m sleeping.



I once heard someone refer to tren with the analogy of having sex for the first time. When you're ready you will know it. I am sure you will experience night sweats, but it is manageable. The first time I ran tren I started 50mg eod and increased to 75mg eod toward the end. Minimal sides at 50mg eod, huge strength increase, and my metabolism have never worked more efficiently. The night sweats do not get much worse with increased mgs, but my mood certainly changes.


----------

